# Melt & Pour Soap...how should it melt?



## lapetite66 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi:

I have a question.

When you melt your melt & pour soap should it be like a liquid or should it be thick?  I ask because I was watching a video on youtube.com and the woman's melted MP soap was really thin like milk.  However, when I melted my MP base it was still kind of thick and I had quite a time pouring it into the mold, I actually had to use a spoon to scoop it into the mold because of that.

So, should I microwave it longer until it's more liquid like?


----------



## pops1 (Aug 8, 2010)

You didn't microwave it long enough,it should be quite easy to pour.The only time l would have a thick mix is if l was adding something like oatmeal and l wanted it to suspend in the base but never so thick that l had to spoon it into the mold.


----------



## lapetite66 (Aug 9, 2010)

pops1 said:
			
		

> You didn't microwave it long enough,it should be quite easy to pour.The only time l would have a thick mix is if l was adding something like oatmeal and l wanted it to suspend in the base but never so thick that l had to spoon it into the mold.



Pops1:

Thank you for your response.  

The batch I'm referring to is my second batch/effort and I had a feeling that it wasn't as thin as it should be:?... on the other hand I just so happy to at least to have done it half right after ruining my first batch by adding water to it.  

Third time is the charm as they say and I WON'T add water and I WILL microwave it a little longer.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 9, 2010)

It's melt & pour,  not melt and scoop :wink: .


----------



## carebear (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Tab!

But be careful to heat it GENTLY.  I've made non-lathering rubber soap before when I wasn't paying attention.  Seems there's no mistake I HAVEN'T made LOL.


----------



## Deda (Aug 9, 2010)

Ha!  the first time I made MP I burned it to the sides of the glass bowl.
_If 1 is good, 10 must be better._


----------



## lapetite66 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> It's melt & pour,  not melt and scoop :wink: .



Okay, okay don't rub it in.   :cry:


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 10, 2010)




----------

